# Deleted Codes



## scharette (Jan 17, 2008)

Potential Problem

Has anyone received denials from MCR for 99241-99245?

Called MCR and they are stating that pretty much all E/M codes have been deleted!!!!!!!!

Help!


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Jan 17, 2008)

*Cpc*

I Was Not Aware This Change, But The Answer To Your Question Is No.  No Denials On These Codes, Thus Far. I Will Do Some Research And Get Back To You.

Teresa T, Cpc


----------



## pattie1811 (Jan 17, 2008)

I will check on any rejections for cpt code's 99241- 99245, but they are listed in the 2008 cpt book, how could Medicare just decide these codes are deleted!  I have not heard anything on this!

Thank you for the helpful tip


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Jan 17, 2008)

*Cpc*

IN RESPONSE TO EARLIER COMMENT, I HAVE GONE ON THE TRAILBLAZER WEBSITE AND ACCORDING TO THE MEDICARE FEE SCHEDULE THESE CODES ARE STILL ACTIVE FOR 2008. THESE E/M CODES ARE ALSO LISTED IN THE AMA CPT GUIDELINES BOOK. I AM UNSURE AS TO WHY SOMEONE FROM MEDICARE WOULD HAVE STATED THIS INFORMATION TO YOU. WHAT TYPE OF DENIAL DID YOU RECEIVE?


----------



## mmelcam (Jan 17, 2008)

We have not received any denials either. I would call medicare back again. It sounds like the person that you talked to gave you some incorrect information.


----------

